# Bow Value??



## warped Arrow (Sep 20, 2005)

I have a PSE Mach -Flite 4 Elite compound that I would like to know the value on. It 31 inch draw, 65#-80#, SN# 410580. It has Pete Sheply 's Signature on the lower limb in gold. I would say the condition is a 8 out of ten.

Any info would be appreciated. Not looking to sale, just wanna know its value.


----------



## Kansas Jack (Jul 21, 2009)

i can usually get a pretty good idea of bow values by checking on ebay.


----------

